#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  DUVIDA[AJUDA] airfiber5x + dish AF-5G30-S45

## dioney29

boa noite pessoal...to com um problema de gargalo num PAP meu que atualmente é feito com rocket's M5 com dish30.... sera que compensa eu fazer um upgrade para 2 airfiber 5x com antenas *AF-5G30-S45? a distancia do enlace é de 30km's* 

*sera que fazendo esse upgrade terei a solução do meu problema?vendo que na rota onde esta esse link existe muita,mas muita interferência mesmo!to com medo de gastar $1000,00 e nao sanar meu problema :/ o link mesmo com visada fica com sinal em 71db no maximo por causa da interferencia!pelo airlink,ate 12 metros mais baixo eu ainda teria elipse limpa!resumindo...o fresnel ta limpo de terreno...porem a interferencia é monstra mesmo!sendo que as vezes minha rota chega a ter quedas ate o mcs 0 caso fique em automatico!qualquer dica agradeço muito!muito obrigado a todos por lerem*

----------


## chocobama

O AF5X não vai te ajudar a sair da interferência. Mas sem dúvidas é um rádio muito superior ao rocket, só não poderá aproveitar o seu máximo potêncial.
Acredito que o melhor que possa fazer seja "blindar" antena e rádio. O fabricante ALGCOM possui antenas com shield, todos tem elogiado as suas soluções.

----------


## ronei10

Ola. Vc faltou especificar quanto de banda quer passar nesse enlaçe e qual altura das torres. O AF-5X eh um excelente equipamento mas muitas vezes nao atende as necessidades no cenário que eh usado. Pra caso de interferência o ideal eh usar radome ou ate mesmo as antenas blindadas da algcom. As de 34 dbi seriam perfeitas para seu cenário. Dependendo da banda que quer passar vc pode usar RB912 que seria bem superior aos seu rockets N. Ate mesmo as mimosas. Isso depende do seu projeto. Lembre-se que a cada 10km perde-se aproximadamente 2metro de altura gom a curvatura da terra.

----------


## johnicar

use antenas de 90 cm com radome, para esa distancia, o airfiber com muita interferencia nem conecta, e meio chato para os canais , ja que tem que setar dos dois lados, nao pode sair mudando de canal que o radio cliente vai scanear

----------


## dioney29

> O AF5X não vai te ajudar a sair da interferência. Mas sem dúvidas é um rádio muito superior ao rocket, só não poderá aproveitar o seu máximo potêncial.
> Acredito que o melhor que possa fazer seja "blindar" antena e rádio. O fabricante ALGCOM possui antenas com shield, todos tem elogiado as suas soluções.


ola amigo...agradeço muito sua contribuição....então...atualmente meu enlace passa chorando 35mb...da uns picos de 41 mas é raro....preciso chegar a uns 85,90 ja resolve meu problema...o 5x mesmo nao tendo 100% de eficiencia acho que passa uns 85 neh!?eu estava pensando em usar a propria dish30,que vi ser compativel no manual do 5x trocando apenas a conexão do pigtail!

----------


## dioney29

> Ola. Vc faltou especificar quanto de banda quer passar nesse enlaçe e qual altura das torres. O AF-5X eh um excelente equipamento mas muitas vezes nao atende as necessidades no cenário que eh usado. Pra caso de interferência o ideal eh usar radome ou ate mesmo as antenas blindadas da algcom. As de 34 dbi seriam perfeitas para seu cenário. Dependendo da banda que quer passar vc pode usar RB912 que seria bem superior aos seu rockets N. Ate mesmo as mimosas. Isso depende do seu projeto. Lembre-se que a cada 10km perde-se aproximadamente 2metro de altura gom a curvatura da terra.


ola amigo...obrigado pela ajuda!
então,a banda que passo hoje fica em torno dos 35mb...tenho intenção de passar uns 85,90....a altura das torres são de 12mtrs no ap e 32metros no station....porem o airlink me diz que com 2mtrs no ap e 22 no station eu ja teria um fresnel limpo!mesmo o 5x nao tendo 100% de eficiencia sera que pelo menos uns 85mb de rx chega no station?

----------


## dioney29

vou adicionar umas imagens aqui para ajudar os amigos a opinarem....nas imagens tem o simulador no airlink,o spectrum que rodou no airviwer e o meu atual nivel de sinal!reparem que mesmo alinhado e com 10metros a mais em cada lado do que o exigido pelo airlink ainda tenho um sinal de enlace bem baixo! 

no airviwer da pra ter noção da interferencia que sofro aqui  :Frown:

----------


## johnicar

se vc esta com ese sinal de -73 com a roket que e 27 de potencia, na airfiberx nao vai pasar de -78, que e muito ruim para o enlace, entao no minimo teria que melhorar ese sinal para -65 , pelo spectro ate que vc nao tem tanta interferencia, nao sei se e do lado menos interferido os print. com esa rocket e melhorando o sinal vc pasa eses 80 Mb/s, os airfiber sao mais sensiveis a interferencia se o sinal e baixo.

----------


## ronei10

Olha geralmente 12m eh baixo para ptp. Mas nas imagem da pra perceber que no meio do enlaçe eh um vale. Se vc colocar radome vai melhorar sensivelmente a interferência. Eu iria de RB912 pra passar essa banda. Por causa dos pps entende?

----------


## dioney29

> Olha geralmente 12m eh baixo para ptp. Mas nas imagem da pra perceber que no meio do enlaçe eh um vale. Se vc colocar radome vai melhorar sensivelmente a interferência. Eu iria de RB912 pra passar essa banda. Por causa dos pps entende?


mas o ap esta na encosta dum morro amigo...por isso a altura tão pouca....nao tem nada na frente

----------


## dioney29

> se vc esta com ese sinal de -73 com a roket que e 27 de potencia, na airfiberx nao vai pasar de -78, que e muito ruim para o enlace, entao no minimo teria que melhorar ese sinal para -65 , pelo spectro ate que vc nao tem tanta interferencia, nao sei se e do lado menos interferido os print. com esa rocket e melhorando o sinal vc pasa eses 80 Mb/s, os airfiber sao mais sensiveis a interferencia se o sinal e baixo.


porem eu ja fiz de tudo e nao consigo melhorar esse sinal cara  :Frown:  ja ergui 9 metros no station e melhorou apenas 1db...o alinhamento ja tentei de tudo e nao melhora disso tambem...

----------


## dioney29

> se vc esta com ese sinal de -73 com a roket que e 27 de potencia, na airfiberx nao vai pasar de -78, que e muito ruim para o enlace, entao no minimo teria que melhorar ese sinal para -65 , pelo spectro ate que vc nao tem tanta interferencia, nao sei se e do lado menos interferido os print. com esa rocket e melhorando o sinal vc pasa eses 80 Mb/s, os airfiber sao mais sensiveis a interferencia se o sinal e baixo.


se voce notar na print do airlink,o calculo é que meu sinal deveria ser no minimo -58  :Frown:  sem falar que no air link esta simulado 2mtrs no ap e 22 no station...e minha altura real é de 12metros no ap e 30 no station...ja ergui 9metros cada lado e nao obtive resultado!ja testei todos tipos de canais possiveis!em 40mhz o mcs cai a 0 pra voce ter ideia!no momento estou usando 30mhz...e o canal atual é o que consegui melhor troughput...eu testei uns 120 canais...pode acreditar!

----------


## dioney29

> se vc esta com ese sinal de -73 com a roket que e 27 de potencia, na airfiberx nao vai pasar de -78, que e muito ruim para o enlace, entao no minimo teria que melhorar ese sinal para -65 , pelo spectro ate que vc nao tem tanta interferencia, nao sei se e do lado menos interferido os print. com esa rocket e melhorando o sinal vc pasa eses 80 Mb/s, os airfiber sao mais sensiveis a interferencia se o sinal e baixo.


 eu nunca consegui passar mais de 70mb acima de 20 km fera...se puder adicionar alguma coisa que eu possa ter algum progresso aqui agradeço muito!falo de rx...nao tx+rx somados...se eu tiver 80mb de rx e 10 de tx no meu station ja estaria perfeito!pois nao vendo link dedicado!apenas adsl.....minha fibra na borda é dedicada....mas o tempo me ensinou que vender link dedicado usando radios é pedir pra se incomodar....ai os links dedicados ficam apenas na fibra que sai direto da base!

----------


## ronei10

Correto.

----------


## johnicar

que canal vc esta usando, e que potencia, se nos calculos o sinal deveria ser -58 nao poderia estar muito longe disso , debe ter algo errado. lembrese que a potencia das rocket e de 27 db nas modulacoes baixas, em mcc7 ou maior seria de 21 entao debe considerar esas potencias para os calculos

----------


## dioney29

> que canal vc esta usando, e que potencia, se nos calculos o sinal deveria ser -58 nao poderia estar muito longe disso , debe ter algo errado. lembrese que a potencia das rocket e de 27 db nas modulacoes baixas, em mcc7 ou maior seria de 21 entao debe considerar esas potencias para os calculos


no momento to usando os 27db's de cada rocket mesmo amigo!sei que isso acaba capando um pouco a potencia do processamento...porem mesmo assim ainda nao consigo o sinal que gostaria....só nao entendo por que meu sinal esta tão baixo se meus equipamentos estão bem acima da altura calculado no airlink...atualmente uso o canal 5995 em 30mhz...sei que não é um canal dentro das especificaçoes permitidas....porem de todos os canais testados foi o unico que consegui algum rx a mais!em relação aos equipamentos,ja verifiquei tudo!ja foi feito substituição de pigtail,rocket e dipolo.....resumindo....nao ha nada de errado e tenho altura sobrando....só pode ser a interferencia que baixa tanto meu sinal mesmo!voce acha que posso nao ter exito comprando os 5x?

----------


## johnicar

Entao , nesa frequecia as rocket tem um rendimento muito baixo, e o sinal cai drasticamente, quem sabe se colocar no meio da faixa o sinal fique dentro do esperado, mas claro as interferencias sao maiores. Aqui so uso antenas de 30 dbi ate uns 15km, fora isso e 90cm.

----------


## JonasMT

Esse sinal esta pessimo, ai nem af5-x salva, pra essa distancia e parabolas o minimo de sinal que se espera é um -50

----------


## thiagobrune

Estou usando Dish 34 com radome, visada perfeita, interferencia razoavel, usando 2 canais de 80mhz, latencia baixa, 1 a 2ms mesmo trafegando 100mb. 




Analisando sua interferencia ai, achei que nem é tao grande assim. Tenho outro link que este sim esta com problema de espectro carregado. Da uma olhada.


Mas mesmo assim, usando uma dish 30 lw que adaptei o pigtail, e com radome. 
consegui um enlace ate razoavel.


Usar antenas s45, ajuda a diminuir a interferencia, mas no seu caso, acredito que seja alguma outra coisa que esta errada. Pigtail, radio com defeito. sei la.

----------


## dioney29

> Estou usando Dish 34 com radome, visada perfeita, interferencia razoavel, usando 2 canais de 80mhz, latencia baixa, 1 a 2ms mesmo trafegando 100mb. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analisando sua interferencia ai, achei que nem é tao grande assim. Tenho outro link que este sim esta com problema de espectro carregado. Da uma olhada.
> 
> 
> Mas mesmo assim, usando uma dish 30 lw que adaptei o pigtail, e com radome. 
> ...


noto que seu enlace é de 18km certo amigo?o meu é de 28.8...entrei em contato com a algcom,para ver se consigo ajuda deles referente a isso!minha ideis é trazer um minimo de 150mb de rx ate essa area...pois como todos ja sabemos 3mb/s hj em dia ja é praticamente internet discada para o tanto de consumo que temos hoje em dia!netflix,torrent,tudo se assiste online hoje...cada casa com 5,6,10 celulares...preciso trazer essa velocidade pra ca para poder atender a necessidade dos clientes!nas torres e nos cliente ja estou começando a utilizar radios AC para ja ter uma rede pronta para aumentar a velocidade quando eu conseguir fazer essa velocidade chegar...eu cheguei a cogitar as mimosas tmb...mas no meu caso aqui o par sairia por quase 30 mil reais...e sinceramente nao tenho condições de comprar 3 radios nesse valor,falo 3 para o caso de ter um de backup caso perca algum dos dois radios do enlace...eu perdi todo o ano de 2016 em 19 dias no final de dezembro em relação a radios e temporais...ai chego no bndes e eles me dizem que agora só liberam dinheiro para empresas ecologicamente corretas que fazem bem ao meio ambiente e somente para empresas auto sustentaveis...resumindo...desanima viu  :Frown:

----------


## dioney29

boa noite pessoal...to com um problema de gargalo num PAP meu que atualmente é feito com rocket's M5 com dish30.... sera que compensa eu fazer um upgrade para 2 airfiber 5x com antenas *AF-5G30-S45? a distancia do enlace é de 30km's* 

*sera que fazendo esse upgrade terei a solução do meu problema?vendo que na rota onde esta esse link existe muita,mas muita interferência mesmo!to com medo de gastar $1000,00 e nao sanar meu problema :/ o link mesmo com visada fica com sinal em 71db no maximo por causa da interferencia!pelo airlink,ate 12 metros mais baixo eu ainda teria elipse limpa!resumindo...o fresnel ta limpo de terreno...porem a interferencia é monstra mesmo!sendo que as vezes minha rota chega a ter quedas ate o mcs 0 caso fique em automatico!qualquer dica agradeço muito!muito obrigado a todos por lerem*

----------


## chocobama

O AF5X não vai te ajudar a sair da interferência. Mas sem dúvidas é um rádio muito superior ao rocket, só não poderá aproveitar o seu máximo potêncial.
Acredito que o melhor que possa fazer seja "blindar" antena e rádio. O fabricante ALGCOM possui antenas com shield, todos tem elogiado as suas soluções.

----------


## ronei10

Ola. Vc faltou especificar quanto de banda quer passar nesse enlaçe e qual altura das torres. O AF-5X eh um excelente equipamento mas muitas vezes nao atende as necessidades no cenário que eh usado. Pra caso de interferência o ideal eh usar radome ou ate mesmo as antenas blindadas da algcom. As de 34 dbi seriam perfeitas para seu cenário. Dependendo da banda que quer passar vc pode usar RB912 que seria bem superior aos seu rockets N. Ate mesmo as mimosas. Isso depende do seu projeto. Lembre-se que a cada 10km perde-se aproximadamente 2metro de altura gom a curvatura da terra.

----------


## johnicar

use antenas de 90 cm com radome, para esa distancia, o airfiber com muita interferencia nem conecta, e meio chato para os canais , ja que tem que setar dos dois lados, nao pode sair mudando de canal que o radio cliente vai scanear

----------


## dioney29

> O AF5X não vai te ajudar a sair da interferência. Mas sem dúvidas é um rádio muito superior ao rocket, só não poderá aproveitar o seu máximo potêncial.
> Acredito que o melhor que possa fazer seja "blindar" antena e rádio. O fabricante ALGCOM possui antenas com shield, todos tem elogiado as suas soluções.


ola amigo...agradeço muito sua contribuição....então...atualmente meu enlace passa chorando 35mb...da uns picos de 41 mas é raro....preciso chegar a uns 85,90 ja resolve meu problema...o 5x mesmo nao tendo 100% de eficiencia acho que passa uns 85 neh!?eu estava pensando em usar a propria dish30,que vi ser compativel no manual do 5x trocando apenas a conexão do pigtail!

----------


## dioney29

> Ola. Vc faltou especificar quanto de banda quer passar nesse enlaçe e qual altura das torres. O AF-5X eh um excelente equipamento mas muitas vezes nao atende as necessidades no cenário que eh usado. Pra caso de interferência o ideal eh usar radome ou ate mesmo as antenas blindadas da algcom. As de 34 dbi seriam perfeitas para seu cenário. Dependendo da banda que quer passar vc pode usar RB912 que seria bem superior aos seu rockets N. Ate mesmo as mimosas. Isso depende do seu projeto. Lembre-se que a cada 10km perde-se aproximadamente 2metro de altura gom a curvatura da terra.


ola amigo...obrigado pela ajuda!
então,a banda que passo hoje fica em torno dos 35mb...tenho intenção de passar uns 85,90....a altura das torres são de 12mtrs no ap e 32metros no station....porem o airlink me diz que com 2mtrs no ap e 22 no station eu ja teria um fresnel limpo!mesmo o 5x nao tendo 100% de eficiencia sera que pelo menos uns 85mb de rx chega no station?

----------


## dioney29

vou adicionar umas imagens aqui para ajudar os amigos a opinarem....nas imagens tem o simulador no airlink,o spectrum que rodou no airviwer e o meu atual nivel de sinal!reparem que mesmo alinhado e com 10metros a mais em cada lado do que o exigido pelo airlink ainda tenho um sinal de enlace bem baixo! 

no airviwer da pra ter noção da interferencia que sofro aqui  :Frown:

----------


## johnicar

se vc esta com ese sinal de -73 com a roket que e 27 de potencia, na airfiberx nao vai pasar de -78, que e muito ruim para o enlace, entao no minimo teria que melhorar ese sinal para -65 , pelo spectro ate que vc nao tem tanta interferencia, nao sei se e do lado menos interferido os print. com esa rocket e melhorando o sinal vc pasa eses 80 Mb/s, os airfiber sao mais sensiveis a interferencia se o sinal e baixo.

----------


## ronei10

Olha geralmente 12m eh baixo para ptp. Mas nas imagem da pra perceber que no meio do enlaçe eh um vale. Se vc colocar radome vai melhorar sensivelmente a interferência. Eu iria de RB912 pra passar essa banda. Por causa dos pps entende?

----------


## dioney29

> Olha geralmente 12m eh baixo para ptp. Mas nas imagem da pra perceber que no meio do enlaçe eh um vale. Se vc colocar radome vai melhorar sensivelmente a interferência. Eu iria de RB912 pra passar essa banda. Por causa dos pps entende?


mas o ap esta na encosta dum morro amigo...por isso a altura tão pouca....nao tem nada na frente

----------


## dioney29

> se vc esta com ese sinal de -73 com a roket que e 27 de potencia, na airfiberx nao vai pasar de -78, que e muito ruim para o enlace, entao no minimo teria que melhorar ese sinal para -65 , pelo spectro ate que vc nao tem tanta interferencia, nao sei se e do lado menos interferido os print. com esa rocket e melhorando o sinal vc pasa eses 80 Mb/s, os airfiber sao mais sensiveis a interferencia se o sinal e baixo.


porem eu ja fiz de tudo e nao consigo melhorar esse sinal cara  :Frown:  ja ergui 9 metros no station e melhorou apenas 1db...o alinhamento ja tentei de tudo e nao melhora disso tambem...

----------


## dioney29

> se vc esta com ese sinal de -73 com a roket que e 27 de potencia, na airfiberx nao vai pasar de -78, que e muito ruim para o enlace, entao no minimo teria que melhorar ese sinal para -65 , pelo spectro ate que vc nao tem tanta interferencia, nao sei se e do lado menos interferido os print. com esa rocket e melhorando o sinal vc pasa eses 80 Mb/s, os airfiber sao mais sensiveis a interferencia se o sinal e baixo.


se voce notar na print do airlink,o calculo é que meu sinal deveria ser no minimo -58  :Frown:  sem falar que no air link esta simulado 2mtrs no ap e 22 no station...e minha altura real é de 12metros no ap e 30 no station...ja ergui 9metros cada lado e nao obtive resultado!ja testei todos tipos de canais possiveis!em 40mhz o mcs cai a 0 pra voce ter ideia!no momento estou usando 30mhz...e o canal atual é o que consegui melhor troughput...eu testei uns 120 canais...pode acreditar!

----------


## dioney29

> se vc esta com ese sinal de -73 com a roket que e 27 de potencia, na airfiberx nao vai pasar de -78, que e muito ruim para o enlace, entao no minimo teria que melhorar ese sinal para -65 , pelo spectro ate que vc nao tem tanta interferencia, nao sei se e do lado menos interferido os print. com esa rocket e melhorando o sinal vc pasa eses 80 Mb/s, os airfiber sao mais sensiveis a interferencia se o sinal e baixo.


 eu nunca consegui passar mais de 70mb acima de 20 km fera...se puder adicionar alguma coisa que eu possa ter algum progresso aqui agradeço muito!falo de rx...nao tx+rx somados...se eu tiver 80mb de rx e 10 de tx no meu station ja estaria perfeito!pois nao vendo link dedicado!apenas adsl.....minha fibra na borda é dedicada....mas o tempo me ensinou que vender link dedicado usando radios é pedir pra se incomodar....ai os links dedicados ficam apenas na fibra que sai direto da base!

----------


## ronei10

Correto.

----------


## johnicar

que canal vc esta usando, e que potencia, se nos calculos o sinal deveria ser -58 nao poderia estar muito longe disso , debe ter algo errado. lembrese que a potencia das rocket e de 27 db nas modulacoes baixas, em mcc7 ou maior seria de 21 entao debe considerar esas potencias para os calculos

----------


## dioney29

> que canal vc esta usando, e que potencia, se nos calculos o sinal deveria ser -58 nao poderia estar muito longe disso , debe ter algo errado. lembrese que a potencia das rocket e de 27 db nas modulacoes baixas, em mcc7 ou maior seria de 21 entao debe considerar esas potencias para os calculos


no momento to usando os 27db's de cada rocket mesmo amigo!sei que isso acaba capando um pouco a potencia do processamento...porem mesmo assim ainda nao consigo o sinal que gostaria....só nao entendo por que meu sinal esta tão baixo se meus equipamentos estão bem acima da altura calculado no airlink...atualmente uso o canal 5995 em 30mhz...sei que não é um canal dentro das especificaçoes permitidas....porem de todos os canais testados foi o unico que consegui algum rx a mais!em relação aos equipamentos,ja verifiquei tudo!ja foi feito substituição de pigtail,rocket e dipolo.....resumindo....nao ha nada de errado e tenho altura sobrando....só pode ser a interferencia que baixa tanto meu sinal mesmo!voce acha que posso nao ter exito comprando os 5x?

----------


## johnicar

Entao , nesa frequecia as rocket tem um rendimento muito baixo, e o sinal cai drasticamente, quem sabe se colocar no meio da faixa o sinal fique dentro do esperado, mas claro as interferencias sao maiores. Aqui so uso antenas de 30 dbi ate uns 15km, fora isso e 90cm.

----------


## JonasMT

Esse sinal esta pessimo, ai nem af5-x salva, pra essa distancia e parabolas o minimo de sinal que se espera é um -50

----------


## thiagobrune

Estou usando Dish 34 com radome, visada perfeita, interferencia razoavel, usando 2 canais de 80mhz, latencia baixa, 1 a 2ms mesmo trafegando 100mb. 




Analisando sua interferencia ai, achei que nem é tao grande assim. Tenho outro link que este sim esta com problema de espectro carregado. Da uma olhada.


Mas mesmo assim, usando uma dish 30 lw que adaptei o pigtail, e com radome. 
consegui um enlace ate razoavel.


Usar antenas s45, ajuda a diminuir a interferencia, mas no seu caso, acredito que seja alguma outra coisa que esta errada. Pigtail, radio com defeito. sei la.

----------


## dioney29

> Estou usando Dish 34 com radome, visada perfeita, interferencia razoavel, usando 2 canais de 80mhz, latencia baixa, 1 a 2ms mesmo trafegando 100mb. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analisando sua interferencia ai, achei que nem é tao grande assim. Tenho outro link que este sim esta com problema de espectro carregado. Da uma olhada.
> 
> 
> Mas mesmo assim, usando uma dish 30 lw que adaptei o pigtail, e com radome. 
> ...


noto que seu enlace é de 18km certo amigo?o meu é de 28.8...entrei em contato com a algcom,para ver se consigo ajuda deles referente a isso!minha ideis é trazer um minimo de 150mb de rx ate essa area...pois como todos ja sabemos 3mb/s hj em dia ja é praticamente internet discada para o tanto de consumo que temos hoje em dia!netflix,torrent,tudo se assiste online hoje...cada casa com 5,6,10 celulares...preciso trazer essa velocidade pra ca para poder atender a necessidade dos clientes!nas torres e nos cliente ja estou começando a utilizar radios AC para ja ter uma rede pronta para aumentar a velocidade quando eu conseguir fazer essa velocidade chegar...eu cheguei a cogitar as mimosas tmb...mas no meu caso aqui o par sairia por quase 30 mil reais...e sinceramente nao tenho condições de comprar 3 radios nesse valor,falo 3 para o caso de ter um de backup caso perca algum dos dois radios do enlace...eu perdi todo o ano de 2016 em 19 dias no final de dezembro em relação a radios e temporais...ai chego no bndes e eles me dizem que agora só liberam dinheiro para empresas ecologicamente corretas que fazem bem ao meio ambiente e somente para empresas auto sustentaveis...resumindo...desanima viu  :Frown:

----------

